# Hot or Not? Katy Perry at the MTV European Music Awards 2009



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2009)

I think she looks stunning in this dress. I would totally wear it cut off just below the knee as a smart cocktail dress or as here, a full length gown.

Gorgeous






what do you think?


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow. I never really care for her regular attire but I love this!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Her stuff is usually way too out there for me, but she looks nice here.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 7, 2009)

This is so much better than how she usually dresses!

That dress is stunning &lt;3


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh yeah super hot! Love the dress!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 7, 2009)

It's stunning! I love it, the lace detail is beautiful.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree she looks great


----------



## Karren (Nov 8, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## knickers13 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a gorgeous dress, I don't think I've ever seen her in anything this stunning!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 8, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 8, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## dughall (Nov 8, 2009)

She is so hot and i love that dress


----------



## jewele (Nov 9, 2009)

That dress is awesome!!! I so want it


----------



## magosienne (Nov 9, 2009)

It's a very nice dress, i love it !


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2009)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 10, 2009)

Surprisingly, I love this outfit. I'm usuallly not a fan of her wardrobe but she looks amazing in that dress.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

First time it's not a one-piece romper! She's hot though.. love the dress!


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Marchesa's dresses. They're always so beautifully detailed.


----------



## iMinDee (Jan 8, 2010)

Katy looks amazing!

I've always love Katy's fashion styles, they're so pretty and it matches her perfectly.


----------

